# Brackish Water?



## Gaboon (Dec 12, 2005)

I was told by someone at a pet shop while buying a few fiddler crabs that I can make my piranha's tank water brackish with no problems. Is this true?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

nope. one of the most important facts is that most LFS people don't know squat.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

IanO said:


> I was told by someone at a pet shop while buying a few fiddler crabs that I can make my piranha's tank water brackish with no problems. Is this true?


IanO,

You can add some salt for the purpose of taking care of some disease. But that is meant to be temporary.
If you mean that you can keep Piranhas permanently in brackish (low salt concentration) water, the answer is no. They can probably tolerate, piranhas are strong fishes.
But all the Piranha species live in freshwater and that is what they are accustomed and adapted to.

Regards,


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Piranhas like there water a little acidic


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

C.D. said:


> nope. one of the most important facts is that most LFS people don't know squat.










ESPECIALLY when it comes to piranhas!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As stated piranha are not brackish fish.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i alaways keep some salt in my tank and dont have any problems with my piranhas


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

no no no and no!!! stupid f*cking lfs employee!!! yes its true fiddlers are indeed brackish but theyre be killed by the piranha, and theyre semi terrestial (meaning they live on land and water). The addition of salt in the water will have disasterous effects on any freshwater fish (including hardy fish like piranhas). Freshwater has a specific gravity reading of 1.000, many south american waters are very slightly brackish, but no species of piranha naturally inhabit these waters.



> i alaways keep some salt in my tank and dont have any problems with my piranhas


what type of salt are you using, marine salt or aquarium salt (aka tonic salt, used for freshwater treatment of many illnesses)? If you SG reading stays at 1.000 your fine, but anything above this will be very very bad for your fish. You wont get a SG reading using tonic salt.


----------

